# Body Wise



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 5, 2014)

.
**Some of the following body language is used by people to attract others. 

(1) The initiator smiles at the object.

**(1a) The initiator chooses a position in the room so that the object's eyes fall on the initiator. 

**(2) When the object looks at the initiator, the initiator looks to the left of the object's face, then across the object's face and then to the right of the obbject's face. 

**(3) The initiator stares at the objects eyes. 

**(4) The initiator steps into the object's personal space. * 

(4a) The initiator touches the object.

(4b) The initiator hugs the object.

**(5) When two people walk in opposite directions, the initiator lightly brushes the arm against the object's side. 

**(6) The initiator brushes against the buttocks of the object. 

**(7) The initiator makes a seductive sound. 

**(8.) When the object is looking in the direction of the initiator, the initiator strokes the pelvis or thigh with the hand. 

**(9) When the object looks at the initiator's eyes, the initiator blinks often. 

**(10) When the object looks at the initiator's mouth, the initiator contorts his mouth in a seductive way. 

**(11) When the object looks at the initiator's eyes, the initiator tilts his head back so that the object's eyes fall on the initiator's mouth. 

**(12) When the object makes some rhythmic movement (such as clapping, nervous twitches, etc.), the initiator makes body movements at the same speed. 

**(13) When the object talks to a person (person A), the initiator walks to a nearby position and talks to a another person (person B). The initiator turns his body in the direction of the object and talks loudly to person B. The object often is distracted. 

**(14) The initiator speaks very quietly to the object so that the object has to move close to the initiator to be able to hear. 

**(15) The initiator speaks to the object face to face and after a while the initiator turns away from the object. If the object wants to continue listening to the initiator, the object has to follow the initiator. 

**(16) The initiator befriends people that the object likes. 

**(17) The initiator pushes the object's buttons to cause irritation or even anger. The object gets strong feelings.

(18.) The initiator brushes the hair with the hand.

(19) The initiator tilts the head.

(20) The initiator straightens the cloths.
.


----------



## apple (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been doing everything wrong.  Look out, next object.  I'm afraid you will be dead meat.  lol


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jul 5, 2014)

The right  female doesn't have to use two of those alleged moves.  i think you have a hanging asterisk.


----------



## dither (Jul 6, 2014)

Misty Mirrors said:


> .
> **Some of the following body movements are used by people to attract others.
> 
> **(1) The initiator chooses a position in the room so that the object's eyes fall on the initiator.
> ...




No wonder we're all so damned scared of each other, it's like learning another language.
It's totally foreign to me anyway.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 6, 2014)

If it is acted by s bad person, it can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 6, 2014)

I am partially deaf, I read lips and body language. I am surprised at how I am received by others because I have to pay attention to them to understand them, reading lips means you do not look away and you make eye contact all of the time.

The best example I can give of the power of body language is when I meet a woman who is in her early 50s or late 40s. who in her youth was good looking.

For me to hear what they say, I have to lean in, I have to focus intently on what she is saying, I have to make eye contact.  All of this is construed as flirting or being more than casually interested. Because of the line of work I am in, a logger, I do not wear a wedding ring. 


What I have found is that a woman in her late 40s or 50s who is single and looking does not mince words or let opportunities for companionship slip away, they can be lets say aggressive. 


For those of you lucky enough to live long enough to get a grandmas heart racing. It is not all bad especially when you are a grandpa yourself.


My wife of 37 years gets a kick out of this, I don't know where this power was 40 years ago, but I promise to use my powers for only good not evil :}


----------



## Riptide (Jul 7, 2014)

Haha, I think it's funny how impersonal this account is when usually these things should have... feelings. It reads like instructions, but I don't mind. It's an easy way to get this information across.

One thing, though, I don't understand all the * how some have them, others dont, like the last three. How some numbers1) have a period (1.) and other don't. Does that mean anything significant?


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Plasticweld.
I am sorry you can't hear well. Do you tell people you talk with that you can't hear well? I knew a man who couldn't read nor write. He went into a library and asked a staffmember for some information. The librarian told him to read the the sign. The may got upset. He was 185 cm tall.

Hello Reptile.
Thank you for posting. How would you start this discussion?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't be sorry I can't hear well it has been one of the best things to ever happen. First it is peaceful, that noise that annoys you or gets on your nerves I do not hear.  Crying kids, a nagging wife, irritated customers all have no power over me. 


I do consider myself an expert on body language.  I can tell when you are telling the truth, lying, un-comfortable, interested or bored. I would have never developed those skills if I could hear.   I have no hearing in one ear due to an explosion and partial in my other ear. I can often tell when someone is talking just not be able to make out the words unless they are facing me.  When I hear some sound I have no idea what direction it came from.


You can not call across the room to me to get my attention, if you are standing beside me, you can not talk to  me,  I will probably know  idea you are talking. 


If you have a mustache or draw out words or stutter I can not figure out what your saying. If you use slang that I am not familiar with I will have no idea by watching your lips what you are trying to say. 


Reading lips is like putting a puzzle together. There is a lot that is said by your body language that is in concert with the words you chose. If I know you and your speech patterns it is easier to understand what your saying. If you are new to me it takes me awhile to get used to you. 


I can read your lips while you talk to someone in hushed tones and do not want me to hear, I never get bored of this :}


You asked if I tell people that I read lips, some yes and some no. If I start up a conversation with you and I am facing you, more than likely you would never know. If you cover your mouth with your hand while you talk, smoke, chew tobacco or gum I will have to tell you.  I can tell you from how you form your words if you enunciate well or not. If you mumble I will have no patience with you. 




I did not really hear what people had to say until I lost my hearing.... something to think about


I also do not have to spend a lot of money on stereo equipment.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 8, 2014)

I learned from you. I met an older couple recently who said they had hearing problems. They talked to each other like any two people do. They probably read each other's lips. I was a newcomer. They had trouble getting used to my lip movements.

You say you are happy now. Is that a slight exaggeration? I think when the explosion first occurred you were upset?!?!

Your last two sentences are very positive. You don't have to keep up with everyone else buying the latest stereo. You often didn't bother listening to people when you were young. Now you do!!!!!

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 8, 2014)

*
You say you are happy now. Is that a slight exaggeration? I think when the explosion first occurred you were upset?!?!*

I have no idea why, but I wake up every morning happy. I have gone through more than my fair share of trouble in life but have always looked at part of the test.  If something gets you down, if something gets the best of your emotions then it has won. 

When I lost my hearing I thought it was going to be for just a short time, I had no idea that it was going to be forever. 

I don't loose my temper, seldom if ever get mad.  I have a firm belief that I can fix or change just about anything so set my mind at work to solve the problem, not worry over it.  There are times when hard work and smarts can fix a lot of things, there have been times when violence was the solution. I can tell some real great stories about my construction company and the battles it had as  non-union company against the unions. Non of it pretty but in the end I was still swinging and fighting.  

*Your last two sentences are very positive. You don't have to keep up with everyone else buying the latest stereo. You often didn't bother listening to people when you were young. Now you do!!!!!*


I chose very carefully who I listen too, I have always sought advice from those who are skilled in things that I am not. I am a teacher myself in many respects, I mentor other businessmen who are starting out. Like all good teachers you must first be a good student. 

*I wish you good luck.


* Thanks I appreciate that, I did not mean to hijack your post but thought I could offer some first hand experience and insight into what you were trying to share..Bob


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Plastocweld.

It is good that you wake up happy. I quite often wake up thinking about one negative experience after another (resentment). I have to do mental and spiritual exercises to feel okay and face the day positively.

I think it is great that you feel you have control over your life. I quite often think I am a victim. But I am improving. Sometimes I think life is a challenge.

You say you had many battles with unions. You seem to be a "fighter". I had many defeats and not the same courage. I am improving however. I recently had a fight. I was on a board of a small charitable company. I lost. But I fought as well as I could at that time. Before the meeting I had two sleepless nights and a sore  stomach. I learned from the experience. If something similar will happen, I will do better. I did not loose my temper, did not get violent and did not shout. I am learning.

You say you choose very carefully whom you listen to. That is great!!!!! I have to get better at that. Thank you for that statement.

I don't feel you are hijacking my thread. I am happy with your sharing. I am learning from you.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Misty, much to learn from Plasticweld, I am listening too. 

 Body language is so cool, I am a people watcher and love watching. I also love voices, they tell all. I can hear what goes on in the front office of our biz from my office and boy voices tell a lot. I love your post Misty, I'm a toucher, always have been, not a hugger but a toucher, big difference. All I really need is those eyes though, yep the eyes, one glance holds it all, add a smile and I am in heaven. 

This post is grand very much enjoyed and the replies!


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Pandora.

Thank you.


----------

